
Show HN: API for medical guidelines - adamsbriscoe
https://getguidelines.com/
======
mariusz331
This is neat. I'd love the API to be public to try out the GET requests in the
browser without logging in.

I don't have a use for something like this now and most other developers
probably don't either, but if you gave us the chance to play around with it
with zero friction, I'm sure ideas would come up that led to products that
benefited you.

It takes a long time for niche products like this to gain traction and
eliminating friction is the lowest cost way to expedite that.

~~~
adamsbriscoe
Thanks for the feedback. I'll be thinking about a way to play around with it
sans authentication. But just to clarify, you can try it out in the browser
after getting a token. The sign up doesn't even have a captcha, and it's free,
so while not 100% frictionless, it's pretty darn close.

------
adamsbriscoe
OP here, happy to answer any questions. I'm sure there are some things I could
have improved, but at a certain point it's better to push it out into the
wild. All comments, suggestions, criticisms are welcome.

~~~
allwynpfr
1\. The menu drawer has a transparent background, don't know if you've left
that intentionally. Looks confusing.

Although you've done a good job at explaining, I still find it hard to imagine
an application for it. Maybe it's just me.

Either way, what's your motivation, what got you to build this and what's the
purpose you see it serving best?

~~~
adamsbriscoe
The menu transparency resolves on mobile once you move down the page, but
yeah, I appreciate the observation.

Good question about motivation: I was tasked with incorporating guidelines for
a patient intake system, and decided to spin it out into a dedicated service.
It's also being used in an EMR integration for their patient portal solution.
And I use it every day in clinical practice myself, via postman.

